# Case 100c indicator light



## Aeyre55 (Jun 24, 2019)

this warning/indicator symbol came on today while shredding. Was on briefly and went away after shutting down and restarting. Can’t find the symbol in he manual. Circled in red below. L










Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When the indicator came on, was the engine bogging down at all?


----------



## Aeyre55 (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes, maybe some. Grass was pretty heavy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I am taking a guess, but I'm thinking it may be a r.p.m. warning that the engine is labouring and needs more throttle. I'll research a little more and see what I can find.


----------



## Aeyre55 (Jun 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Well, I am taking a guess, but I'm thinking it may be a r.p.m. warning that the engine is labouring and needs more throttle. I'll research a little more and see what I can find.


Thanks for the info. That does seem to make sense. Haven’t had a proble. With it again, so far


----------

